# Marshall DSL100 vs. Orange Rockerverb 50



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Go into specifics over speakers, gain, cleans etc.

Which do you prefer, and why? Pros, cons?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Two completely different animals. Speakers are going to affect the tonality, preamp and power amp saturation and volume will affect tonality, the bias of the amp and tubes will affect tonality, and the guitar you use (body/neck woods, magnet type, output, pots, scale length) will affect the sound as well.

It depends entirely on your intended use(s) with the amp.


----------



## MaxProphet (Nov 9, 2007)

let's start with the obvious, the 100 watt has more headroom?! why not compare a DSL50... or a Rockerverb 100 (which has 4xEL34's, like a DSL100)

generally speaking 6v6's (Rockerverb50) will be smoother/more compressed with better cleans/chime while EL34's will have a better cut/overdrive and growl. ...better being a subjective, meaningless, adjective.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

the Rockverb anytime of the day. I owned both...and the DSL 100 can't keep up in my opinion. THe Rockverb, even with 6L6 as a LOT better overdrive, and the clean can't be compared, there's no such thing as a marshall with a good clean realy..LOL.

i'm using the Combo version, and with 2x V30's, the Orange is one powerfull amp. At bedroom volume, can sound incredible..but once you start cranking it...DAMN. 

If you only use the overdrive, the DLS is a "ok" amp. but not the best marshall out there to get. 

and let's not forget..REALY not the same price range.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I would choose the Rockerverb over Marshall too, pretty much for the exact same reasons as al3d. I love the Orange clean, the reverb is excellent and you can get great overdrive tones at low volumes. Marshal's only sound good cranked.........and I don't play venues that allow for that.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i would be happy to do a side by side comparison.
i already have a Marshall. so you just need to send me the Orange and then i can get started. pm me for coordinates.
kthanxbye.
:smile:


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Rockerverb in a second. I had a friend's DSL for a while, and it was a flubby sounding mess. The Rockerverb is a fantastic amp.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I believe Al misspoke, a Rockerverb50 is a 6V6 amp, not 6L6's. Just for the record and to make sure nobody heads in the wrong direction. And the RV100 is EL34's.

I had a RV50, sold it to libtech a couple years ago, miss it badly 

Have a JVM410H, not sure how near or far from a DSL it is....but there's not much if any crossover to a RV50, not the same amp at all.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

keto said:


> I believe Al misspoke, a Rockerverb50 is a 6V6 amp, not 6L6's. Just for the record and to make sure nobody heads in the wrong direction. And the RV100 is EL34's.
> 
> I had a RV50, sold it to libtech a couple years ago, miss it badly
> 
> Have a JVM410H, not sure how near or far from a DSL it is....but there's not much if any crossover to a RV50, not the same amp at all.


true..was a typo..LOL


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, to be a tad more specific, I'd be using a Gibson Les Paul with the JB/Jazz combo as well as a completely stock American Tele into a v30 loaded cab with a couple of delays, tuner and a noise gate in front. 

I'm curious, how do they take overdrives? Not to gain all its crunch of course, but for a mid gain on the dirty channel, stepping on a bad monkey with the volume all the way up and the gain all the way down. Is it going to make a nice boost or get muddy and nasty.

Also, how do you find the amp for microphonics, I have a bit of trouble with my DSL and the Les Paul with feedback at higher volumes when the tele is dead silent.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It would boost it just fine.

maybe there's something wrong with the wiring on the LP?

Most amps take OD's well for boosting


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

It's more just a case of a higher output pickups at high volumes almost anything will feedback, I'm not really worried about that, just in comparison to how "noisy" a DSL would be compared to the rockerverb.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

KujaSE said:


> It's more just a case of a higher output pickups at high volumes almost anything will feedback, I'm not really worried about that, just in comparison to how "noisy" a DSL would be compared to the rockerverb.


I jam with my former band mates a few times a month..last time we went crazy and my amp was at 8.5..that's insanely loud..yet, it was still smooth and was'nt squeeling like a pig when i let the guitar go....


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Interesting, I've changed the pickups from the stocks to the JB/Jazz combo and it's more controlled now but will still scream if I let the strings go.

Any thoughts on what it could be if that's an issue?


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Still curious


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Too much gain.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

At approximately nine thirty on the Marshall at a pretty high volume is one thing, but I can get it to feedback playing fairly clean into my Twin Reverb as well. Honestly, a feedbacking twin! It's blasphemy!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

microphonic pickups perhaps - it happens


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Just seems very rare that I'd have two microphonic sets in a row.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Unlikely as it is, it's still the most likely candidate if you're feeding back with a twin....unless the twin is cranked and you're holding the guitar less than a metre away lol.

Do you have other guitars you can test for similar issues?


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

I also use a 2008 American Tele. No feedback whatsoever, quite as a mouse. However the pickups in that are MUCH lower output than the JB/Jazz. I also used to own a guitar with an EMG 81/60 combo and it didn't feedback badly either.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Then it's probably your pickups - double-check the wiring


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Microphonic pickup(s), almost no doubt about it whatsoever. Nothing to do with the amp, problem wise - it would make the same problem with the Tele if that were the case, at least given enough volume it ultimately would. 

You can sometimes tell because putting a finger firmly on the pickup stops it from vibrating, stopping or reducing the feedback. This doesn't always prove it however.

Short of wax potting, sometimes it helps to stuff something (foam rubber or other insulating type material) around the pickup to keep it from moving on its own.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

You're not putting covers on the pickups I assume? I had a Les Paul which had after market pickups covers added and they caused it to squeal like a banshee. Removing the covers fixed the problem.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> You're not putting covers on the pickups I assume? I had a Les Paul which had after market pickups covers added and they caused it to squeal like a banshee. Removing the covers fixed the problem.


+1 -- here's a great video from Mark Day (samhill) on how to control feedback at high volumes and how to keep really hot pickups from squealing. He's using Duncan Black Outs where are PSYCHO high output and has had to make sure they're not vibrating independent of the guitar body. Neat tricks. He gets in to them around the 4:00 mark.

http://www.youtube.com/user/samhillband#p/u/10/LJSuT_dE5wM


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

They're just standard chrome-covered Duncan JB + Jazz, they're much more controlled than the old stocks were, but it seems very unlikely that this would be the issue right after swapping the pickups?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Duds are possible. got any buckers you can swap in to find out?


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Negative, sold the originals, but the originals were far worse.

It's funny because I had these wired for coil tapping from a trusted tech and they don't feedback at all when they're tapped to run as singles.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Believe it or not, I played both today out of the same cab, same guitar, and my Marshall took the crown.

I find the Orange was a bit of an acquired taste, very compressed in the leads, and it went from too little gain to too much, and the cleans were also incredibly compressed, and getting it to gigging volume got the cleans "barky" and I had to dime the treble to get any kind of bite out of either channel.

Not to bring down the Orange at all, it's only personal preference. I do appreciate all the insight


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Better tubes can fix a lot of that up - brighten up tones for sure, maybe a touch more headroom. But that said, it is what it is - I miss mine badly and would buy another in a heartbeat, but it's not for everyone


----------

